# very painful



## Manny (Sep 12, 2011)

Once a month group of mixed martial arts got together for training/learning session, when I wrote mixed maretial arts I am talking about one shotokan karate sensei, one aikido sensei, two lima-lama senseis, one budo taijutsu senseis, and myself (tkd). The why we get together is very simple, a) for freindship, b) for working out, c) for learning new stuff from each other and d) some martial arts projects and e)..... because we love martial arts.

From a non aikido person like myself it has been pretty clear that aikido techs can be very painful and hard, seeing two aikidokas performing techs is cool, both (uke and tori) move fluidity and graceful minimizing hurting each other, it's some thing like a nice dance, however from one person who does not know how to break the fall or roll for example aikido can be very rough and painful.

I know how to break falls for example and can do some kind of rolls, not to good in this department but at leas I don't print my ribs in the mat and belive me the joint manipulation can be very-very painful.

I've been learning some aikido moves and I am very enthusiastic about it, it's easy to judge only see in youtube videos but I can tell you aikido can be very useful to keep the bad guys at bay.

Manny


----------

